# Beneath the Massacre's bass tone



## Andii (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what gear the bassist used on the album? Whatever is on the album is also the same thing he used live when I saw them recently.

I've searched google with no results. I figured there are plenty of people on this forum that have seen them recently and saw what he was using.


----------



## MTech (Jul 6, 2009)

Ibanez BTB Bass with LaBella Strings *32-135* into a Ampeg SVT 4PRO.

It's slightly different live though as he likes the Super Steps for playing home and studio as they have the fastest response, but for live he had me get him the HRS series and make sure they aren't tapered on the Low-B. The reason being (which if you've seen him live it's obvious) he goes CRAZY on stage and if they're tapered he snaps them at the saddle.


----------



## Andii (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks so much man that was so fast and very detailed. 

One more thing that I really want to know is where the gain he uses is coming from. As good as it sounds I'm guessing it's the amp and not outboard gear.


----------



## MTech (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to say he's got a Sans Amp he runs up front too IIRC
What I have on pic of amp settings (I only pay attention to guitar amps usually sorry ) 





Bass Settings.


----------



## Andii (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks again. I'm glad that the next person who searches the internet for the info you posted will get some results.

I'm still curious where that high gain sound is coming from though. I just never imagined that a bass amp could have that much guitar amp style gain. 

To better describe what I'm trying to find out:
On Mechanics of Dysfunction his tone sounded like a normal deep bass tone from a bass amp. Suddenly on Dystopia he had a sound that was super high gain and cut through the mix with the guitar. My first thought when I heard it was that he must plug into a guitar amp now. Is the Ampeg capable of producing that sound or has he switched rigs or added a pedal or rack gear?


Any more details about his current sound anyone?


----------



## MTech (Jul 6, 2009)

Well what I posted is what he uses but since you gave me some specifics I'll ask him and see what he says.


----------



## Andii (Jul 6, 2009)

MTech said:


> Well what I posted is what he uses but since you gave me some specifics I'll ask him and see what he says.




That would be so awesome. I will finally be able to sleep at night.


----------



## MTech (Jul 10, 2009)

Dennis just texted me today he hasn't hadn't internet for awhile so I asked him on text....you're going to love this answer.

"I think it's a mix of a sans amp and a certain plug in, I'm not to sure, Jason Suecoff is who mixed it and I wasn't there for the mix."


----------



## Andii (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh well. I guess it's a secret forever.

It sounded like that "plug in" was incorporated into his rig when I saw them live. 

Plugging into a guitar amp yields about the same results. 

Thanks man for all the info.


----------



## MTech (Jul 10, 2009)

Live is just the sans amp and the ampeg..... Sans Amps sound so good a lot of bands anymore just use one of them straight into a power amp.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, my friend has basically stopped using his amp, and just sends his sansamp to the house, or through his effects return. He (and everyone else) loves the thing.


----------



## TMM (Jul 17, 2009)

... for bass, anyway.

Also, yes, the Sans-Amp + Ampeg is very capable of getting that tone.


----------



## Dasmo (Sep 16, 2009)

I was also wondering how he created the sound on the Album. He definatly uses an distortion pedal other than the sans amp. The sansamp isn't capable to produce such an agressive high gaind sound, i have one myself.
Seen them live to and yes he seems to use the same plug in and no an ampeg alone isn't capable of producing such an sound... live he first tweaked his amp sound and after that he tweaked the sound of some kind of pedal i think.
I got near his sound using a GallienKrueger 1001RBII head and a Boss ODB-3 overdrive. On the head I mostly boosed the mids and on the Boss pedal the highs, I cuts through quite well.
Sry if my english is bad did my best


----------

